# KANSAS FINDS 2014



## shroombuyer (Apr 13, 2013)

Lot of finds ok line north to US24. Entire state after next couple days of 80`s


----------



## jamie (Apr 25, 2013)

went between lawerence and topeka today and found 31 in about 30 mins of hunting. almost as many tics!


----------



## tripod (Apr 9, 2014)

Good job Jamie! were they very big ? The mushrooms not the ticks ...lol
I was hoping the ticks wouldn't be bad this year..oh well.


----------



## jimbolvks (Apr 11, 2014)

Good Morning All i'm going to be hunting around Leavenworth,Ks was out Wednesday an 0 so maybe after this rain this weekend they will Pop


----------



## jimbolvks (Apr 11, 2014)

Jamie were U in low land or in the hills


----------



## kawvalleyshrooms (Apr 10, 2013)

So any luck anyone??


----------



## jimbolvks (Apr 11, 2014)

We were at 80 Saturday an Sunday started going down with the sun an today It spitting snow an temp 30 BIG set back


----------



## jamie (Apr 25, 2013)

Too cold-too long. I had to go to Oklahoma to find any numbers. I have found less than 100 in ks in river bottom


----------



## shroombuyer (Apr 13, 2013)

Fri 18 getting a few 10lb lots central ks to Topeka. Mostly smaller. Date wise, this would seem to be a normal year-last 2 weeks of April and 1st 2 weeks of may, things dont look right in the timbers,maybe due to the recent freezes and frosts.Freeze damage to morels mostly cosmetic limited to black tops on what was up. Weekend rain and warm next week will tell the story. Today,Sat. and Sun paying a exrta $2/lb upcharge for working the weekend.. $24/lb


----------



## sasnak44 (Mar 22, 2014)

Try permethrin clothing n gear spray for those nasty tick, they jump off almost as fast as they get on n if they don't then they die, good stuff, says it last through six washings,anybody want to hunt in olathe , give my a ring during daylight hours,913 660 4670,work for myself so hours flexable, good luck hunters


----------



## dchitw (Dec 25, 2012)

Found ten today is all and a few yesterday. Dusty dry here. Lucky to get any.


----------



## wildcat2003 (Apr 22, 2013)

Found about 10# in SG county. A few were pretty dry so they must have been out for a few days but some in the bottoms were perfect.


----------



## sekmorelman (Apr 20, 2014)

FOUND 54 NICE ONES THIS MORNIN IN SEK. WOULD POST A PIC BUT NOT SURE HOW LOL.GOOD LUCK EVERYONE


----------



## shroombuyer (Apr 13, 2013)

12 noon Easter Sun 420 seeing lots of 10-20lb lots-few 40 &amp;50. central and Eastern Ks. All fresh medium to small geys and blondes #1 prime $24/lb Bigger tans &amp; blondes wichata to OK line.Price steady. Still having lots of :nothing finds


----------



## dfritz89 (Mar 19, 2013)

Buddy of mine found 13 lbs today Kansas river


----------



## sekmorelman (Apr 20, 2014)

wow dont know if i could eat 13lbs but i would surely give it try lol.


----------



## shroombuyer (Apr 13, 2013)

10pm 420 things went from bad to worse all afternoon. Few 10lb finds-25lb top-mostly eastern ks hwy 24 and South. All from river bottom or recent rain. 2-4in tans nice. Most sellers say they left as much burnt up as they picked-especially South. Heard alot of had trouble finding enough for a mess. Dry most areas If the rains flush em or NE &amp; IA come in probably 20 next week. If not 30 real quick. Already record high prices.


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

or still down south? 11.5 in the last day and a half???


//img.photobucket.com/albums/v415/VCoo71/IMG_20140420_220411_zpsface182d.jpg


----------



## shroombuyer (Apr 13, 2013)

21st Central KS bringing in good numbers with 80lb top-lots of 20-50`s-good quality. Most of Eastern KS hurting with alot getting skunked. dry prices steady to $1 higher on good quality


----------



## shroombuyer (Apr 13, 2013)

7 lots after dark all from 40 mile radius topeka-bigger #`s South.Exceptional quality all fresh no bad tops-right color-right size. If where you hunt got rain, theres shrooms. no rain=no shrooms


----------



## shroombuyer (Apr 13, 2013)

4.24 2nd day of over 500 lbs from KS alone-all areas. Rain should finish it off with the big yellows and maybe everyone will finally get a bag full. Getting alot from NE &amp; IA and as we "front run" the season pretty much this is probably the last post here for the year. We will still service KS till they get big and buggy. Strong demand and good prices for good quality.


----------



## geoffreyc85 (Apr 29, 2013)

these were a few i found from my hotspots outside of lawrence today 4/24 cant wait for some more heat had a good rain in lawrence today. //i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o709/Geoffrey_Lee_Christie/morels_zpsa17802ab.jpg[/IMG]//i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o709/Geoffrey_Lee_Christie/morels_zpsa17802ab.jpg[/URL][/img][/url]


----------



## synthescape (Mar 31, 2014)

Man, I need some luck. Congratulations to those who have found some this year. Still looking for my first of the season after 3 weeks of hunting. This dry spell will end tomorrow !!! I will have my revenge on the morel !!! AAAAhhhahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## jimbolvks (Apr 11, 2014)

synthescape: I know Ur stress I've been hunting around a L/V an A/T country an have have yet to fine my 1st this year So yes MAYBE since the rain we will get some pretty Morals


----------



## jimbolvks (Apr 11, 2014)

shroombuyer: I would Like to say Thanks for the info about the Morals it was great info to hear where they were an to look at the map an remember that where the rain fell in the most aeries I'm in Leavenworth,Ks an the rain missed us just about every time up thru central Kansas an below I-70 till KC an then it too off up north Thanks U So Very Much


----------



## rdgrey (Apr 18, 2014)

Just found 20 nice big yellows in my yard today after the rain. Was out there yesterday and nothing, marked them all to give them a few days to get a little bigger. Going to other hotspots to get my pot o gold from old areas Ive hit for years, Im sure they are up now after the storms. FINALLY, didnt hink they were coming at all this year. One of the later seasons for some years.


----------



## ksmorelhunter (Apr 24, 2013)

rdgrey, what part of the state are you located?


----------



## catfish1 (Apr 10, 2014)

Finally found 52 yellows just south of lawrence, left most cause they are very fresh not even standing up yet, finally fresh morels and crappie doesn't get much better, good luck to all they should be going crazy next few days


----------



## fuzzy (Apr 25, 2014)

Found 500 fresh gray's last 2 day's around small creeks and streams.


----------



## catfish1 (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice find fuzzy I have only found a handful of Greys this year doesn't seem like conditions were right for them where I hunt 
Yellows are popping good now though.


----------



## fuzzy (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah man, found a bunch of fresh yellow's to. I was finding them before all the rain yesterday. Seems like the further south of the city you go, the more I'm finding. Great start to the shroom year fer me.


----------



## catfishjohn (Mar 25, 2014)

Just wait until you get to Iowa, Fuzz.


----------



## mushroommom (Apr 25, 2014)

So this is only my second year hunting. Went back to my spot from last year and got about a pound today (I think they are greys). Would you all recommend hunting the same spot tomorrow or try somewhere else? I'll try to attach a picture later.


----------



## catfish1 (Apr 10, 2014)

Mushroom mom if your spot is private I would give it a couple days if your not worried about someone else picking them


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

I just went out today near Lawrence and found an assortment, about 3-4 pounds. It was a mix of older medium size greys, older yellows of all sizes, and some very fresh and smaller yellows. A lot of spots that regularly produce a lot are not really popping right now. I've found barely any under sycamores; some of the bigger hauls were around cedar trees and elms. Nothing was very buggy, and poison ivy is barely starting to grow; I think there's a decent amount of time left in the season. At least a week I think! Maybe more, there's a lot of rain in the forecasts for the next week.


----------



## kccatfish (Apr 12, 2014)

linn county kansas 6 pounds


----------



## vsrotha (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey shroombuyer, I have about 4 pounds in Lawrence, KS. Are you still buying?


----------



## drew4 (Apr 24, 2013)

Back again this year. Fresh morels for sale by the pound. Found within the last couple of days they are sliced and cleaned ready to sell. $45 per pound. Just rinse and cook. I cut and soak my morels to get rid of all the bugs on them that deteriorate them if left unwashed. Email me or call 913-375-3050 if interested. I have at least several pounds right now.


----------



## a real fun guy (Apr 27, 2014)

Fresh Morels For Sale PAXICO, KS. (785) 554-2682


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

Interesting year so far...Right now I'm not finding many in my usual spots but when I do, it's been crazy. On Friday I didn't find any at all under sycamores. On Saturday I found several dozen under one right next to a marshy area. Then today found 13 pounds under one sycamore, and not a single other one under any sycamores. In that area the elms were producing a few handfuls of small yellows, and there were a few "lone wolf" mushrooms here and there. Elms that had been struck by lighting produced a lot, and I found some smaller burnt up greys around cedar stumps. In the the last few days, it hasn't been enough to find the right terrain; you also gotta find that one tree where the mushrooms are going bonkers. Hopefully that changes after today's rain and we start seeing them everywhere! Nothing has been buggy, the woods haven't really started to fill out yet, and I see a lot of signs indicating that this season has some time left.


----------



## ksmorelhunter (Apr 24, 2013)

Tickbait, are you hunting bottom land or hills? Also, do you mind telling what county you are finding them in? Thanks for any information you are willing to share and congrats on the finds.


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah no prob-Douglas County near Lawrence, mostly river and creek areas.


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

The only luck I've ever had on hills was in Missouri, on cedar covered hillsides. Around here I might find them on gentle hillsides near streams but nothing higher. What kinds of hillsides actually produce mushrooms around here?


----------



## fuzzy (Apr 25, 2014)

CatfishJohn.......is that you JT? Bip!!! found another 30lbs this weekend in Linn County. Hell, we had to start breading and freezing them this weekend. We have over 70 lbs. of rooms!!


----------



## ksmorelhunter (Apr 24, 2013)

Great work Fuzzy! Finding them along the river? Any certain trees they are hitting on? Keep up the good work.


----------



## catfishjohn (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah, Fuzz, sounds like you guys put the blap on em. The usual spots? The good year is only gonna get better. We're just getting started up here. Go get em!


----------



## moorel (Mar 25, 2014)

Finding loads of them in Lyon and Osage counties now :wink:


----------



## boone (Dec 6, 2012)

Moorel if your finding to many to keep,give me a call and maybe you can sell me some.I'd like buy about 20 lbs or more my # is 816-261-9512,thanks and good hunting.


----------



## fuzzy (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah, finding them along creeks with big standing dead tree's. Also along the outside of edge of evergreens. Still finding good fresh gray's and fresh yellows.


----------



## fuzzy (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah, catfishjohn......found abunch near the wardens house all the way in back by the big pond. found some in the valley to. There everywhere dude. Come on May 16th!!!!!. Did I tell you we meet a fella from Iowa this weekend?? Got his nuumber and was gonna give him a buzz when we head up that way.


----------



## catfishjohn (Mar 25, 2014)

Sweet, Fuzz. The warden's always produces big. I heard they burned the house down over by the horseshoe bend. That kinda sucks, but they should be popping like gangbusters there next year--he'll, maybe even this year. This is last year I'll have to sit out on the old hunting grounds. Was the Iowa dude out pickin? Yeah, man, the way the year is shaping up here for morels, you best be ready for round two of the shroom slayin!  Did you guys try the bottomwoods north of Turkeyfoot, yet? That spot is boom or bust, but if it's booming, you better have a ton of pickin bags.


----------



## drew4 (Apr 24, 2013)

Just an update I have 10 pounds left for sale now. Email me if interested [email protected]


----------



## synthescape (Mar 31, 2014)

Finally got my revenge on the elusive morel. Found about 6 lbs over the last few days. Got my mojo back !


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

Went out today for 8 hours and found 6 1/2 pounds...Not sure if it was worth it, in the cold and rain. This was in Douglas County, and most were very fresh, smaller white morels. There was one notable patch with a lot of baseball size yellows. All this was in creek/river areas. Yesterday, closer to Ozawkie, I was seeing just what I like to see during the season; a solid mix of greys, whites and yellows, and some beautiful larger golden specimens. Not only that, but I was finding mushrooms every five minutes or so; as opposed to today, where I could go 20-30 minutes without finding anything. This cold spell has definitely slowed down what looked like a very promising week.


----------



## kansas785 (Apr 30, 2014)

Does anyone know how much a 10in elephant ears are worth?


----------



## fuzzy (Apr 25, 2014)

Found abunch of fresh white's yesterday, well over 20 lbs. Finding them in the area's that got burned earlier last month. The big beer can shrooms, 1 over 12 in. It's still on in Kansas. No clue about elephant ear's


----------



## mushys (May 1, 2014)

I have about 15lbs left 30$ a lb op Ks 816-225-3856


----------



## mushys (May 1, 2014)

Gorgeous blondes! And yellows


----------



## fehrless1 (May 1, 2014)

If anyone is interested we have over 20 pounds of fresh morels for sale and still picking more everyday! [email protected] for more info.


----------



## ksmorelhunter (Apr 24, 2013)

Great work fuzzy. You still down in Linn Co finding those? Keep it going!


----------



## shroomaker (Mar 28, 2013)

Found lots of fresh mushrooms. Have at least 10 lbs, going out tomorrow and sure I'll found plenty more. I'm selling them if anyone interested let me know. Their nice and meaty ones.


----------



## shroomaker (Mar 28, 2013)

Found lots of mushrooms today, about 20lbs. Still selling if anyone needs any.


----------



## ksmorelhunter (Apr 24, 2013)

Shroomaker, what area/county are you finding them if you don't mind me asking? Congrats on the finds and thanks for any info!


----------



## shroomaker (Mar 28, 2013)

Leapfrogged Ifinding them in extreme be nemaha right now. Both grey and yellows. Most really fresh some just starting to get a little dry.


----------



## shroomaker (Mar 28, 2013)

ksmorelhunter, don't know what happened to my last post but it was in extreme ne nemaha, ks


----------

